# BASAL BODY TEMPERATURE (BBT)



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

BASAL BODY TEMPERATURE ( BBT )

What is it?

Basal body temperature (BBT) is your temperature when you first wake up in the morning. Before you even get out of bed.

REASONS TO TAKE YOUR BBT

The basal body temperature can provide a significant amount of information with regard to a woman's ovulatory status. Charting your BBT can be a great help to those women trying to conceive.

HOW TO TAKE IT

You should take your temperature orally every morning, it needs to be done even before getting up, eating or drinking. Digital basal thermometers can be used for ease.
BBT charting is a useful tool in the evaluation and treatment of infertile couples because of its ability to help to confirm ovulation. BBT charting also helps the couple understand more fully the physiological processes surrounding ovulation. 
When you ovulate, hormonal changes in the body trigger a slight rise in your BBT and remains high until your next period .You might notice your temperature spiking on other days but unless it stays that way, you're probably not ovulating. You are most fertile on the days around the temperature rise and on the few days after it.
It can be useful to chart it for a few months to see if you can see a pattern in your cycle.

Things which can influence your temperature include :

•	physical or emotional upsets
•	lack of sleep (you need at least 3 hours sleep to get an accurate reading) 
•	jet lag 
•	stress 
•	alcohol

Many people who chart their BBT also combine it with checking for changes in cervical mucas and cervical position through their cycle.


----------

